# Foiles



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm surprised nobody on the forum is talking about this:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/waterfowl- ... ck-eye.php


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Chris my own opinion is that we in ND have seen enough of these types of people, Sheyenne Valley,Sheldon etc.. that it is of no surprise to say the least. The internet has been filled with rumors of his unethical behavior for years. Be it his crossing of borders,floating the fourth in his videos etc.... I myself am not the least bit surprised.

This piece from the court papers says a lot! Fits with my impression of him when I met him a few years back.



> Paragraph 24 of the Indictment:
> 
> In or about the Fall of 2005, FOILES . . . drove to a city park in Loveland, Colorado, after learning that numerous Canada geese with leg bands and neck collars were at the park. FOILES used bread to entice banded geese near his vehicle, shot the geese with a pellet gun, retrieved the geese, and removed their leg bands and neck collars. FOILES called this method of collecting goose bands "parking," and subsequently used the collected leg bands to decorate his duck and goose call lanyard, which he wore prominently on his commercial hunting videos to advertise his skill and experience as a migratory waterfowl hunter.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody has brought this up too. I read on another site Foiles would go to a town lake in CO and feed the geese. As they came to his vehicle he would shoot all the ones with bands and collars with a pellet gun and put them on his lanyards then wear them on his videos to show his "prowess." He called it "parking."
That is pretty low if proven fact.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

What he hell, have the world by the Arrs doing something you should love and pull something like this. Sad day to be a sportsmen from Illinois. One thing I do know is the Fed's don't indict unless they have a very strong case. How many calls and videos do you need to sell for gosh sakes. Below is from out of paper here in SPfld., Il (sj_r.com) which is ironically a a few blocks from the Fed Court House. What a shame but. If true, I'm glad they are pursuing.,,,,,,,,,,, don't hold this against us boys from Illinois.
By CHRIS DETTRO 
THE STATE JOURNAL-REGISTER
Posted Dec 09, 2010 @ 11:30 PM
Last update Dec 10, 2010 @ 06:03 AM

Jeff Foiles, one of the best-known professional duck hunters and callers in the United States, has been indicted by a federal grand jury in Springfield on 23 counts connected to alleged illegal waterfowl hunts.

From 2003 to 2007, according to the indictment, Foiles, 53, of Pleasant Hill, sold guided waterfowl hunts where hunters regularly violated daily bag limits of ducks and geese. The hunts took place at the Fallin Skies Strait Meat Duck Club in Pike County, the indictment says.

Foiles, one of two owners of the Strait Meat club, guided commercial waterfowl hunts at the club and elsewhere, including Canada, the indictment says.

Some of the allegedly illegal hunts subsequently were shown in videos featuring Foiles, including the "Fallin Skies" video series. Foiles had sponsorship arrangements with sporting goods companies that paid him to use their products in his videos, the indictment says.

"The killing of migratory birds in excess of daily bag limits &#8230; was crucial to achieving these purposes," the indictment says. "Not only were guided clients able to kill more birds during their paid hunts, but the overlimits also allowed Foiles and his employees to capture more and better-quality hunting video footage, and thus to produce and sell high-quality commercial waterfowl hunting videos, which was a very important component of Foiles' promotional activities."

In one Canada hunt, the indictment says, a cameraman, "upset at the number of geese being killed," turned off his camera, but Foiles ordered him to continue filming. The footage later appeared in the video "Fallin Skies 1," authorities said.

Undercover officers participated in four of the hunts for which Foiles is charged, according to the indictment.

Foiles and his associates also allegedly falsified hunting records, creating false game custody tags, waterfowl hunting area records and "picking shed" records at the club in order to conceal the excesses. In some cases, staff members reported that birds had been killed by people who hadn't hunted or weren't even at the club on the day in question, the indictment says.

Foiles also operates Foiles Migrators Inc. in Pittsfield, which has a retail business and showroom as well as an assembly and distribution facility for Foiles' own popular line of duck and goose calls.

Foiles is formally accused of 12 violations of the Lacey Act and 10 counts of making false writings in a matter within the jurisdiction of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, as well as conspiracy to violate both laws.

The Lacey Act makes it illegal to knowingly transport or sell wildlife taken in violation of federal law or regulation. The act also covers guide services conducted for the illegal taking of wildlife.

The maximum penalty for a felony violation of the Lacey Act or the federal false writing statute includes up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine.

The government also is seeking forfeiture of property used in the hunts, including 13 Benelli shotguns, two Arctic Cat ATVs and duck and goose decoys.

Foiles is to appear in federal court in Springfield for arraignment Jan. 19.

The case was investigated by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, in cooperation with the Illinois Department of Natural Resources, the Iowa Department of Natural Resources, and the government of Canada. The Justice Department's Environmental Crimes Section also is part of the prosecution.

Chris Dettro can be reached at 788-1510.

Copyright 2010 The State Journal-Register. Some rights reserved


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> > Paragraph 24 of the Indictment:
> >
> > In or about the Fall of 2005, FOILES . . . drove to a city park in Loveland, Colorado, after learning that numerous Canada geese with leg bands and neck collars were at the park. FOILES used bread to entice banded geese near his vehicle, shot the geese with a pellet gun, retrieved the geese, and removed their leg bands and neck collars. FOILES called this method of collecting goose bands "parking," and subsequently used the collected leg bands to decorate his duck and goose call lanyard, which he wore prominently on his commercial hunting videos to advertise his skill and experience as a migratory waterfowl hunter.


What a douce bag!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Chris my own opinion is that we in ND have seen enough of these types of people, Sheyenne Valley,Sheldon etc.. that it is of no surprise to say the least. The internet has been filled with rumors of his unethical behavior for years. Be it his crossing of borders,floating the fourth in his videos etc.... I myself am not the least bit surprised.
> 
> This piece from the court papers says a lot! Fits with my impression of him when I met him a few years back.
> 
> ...


Didn't think anyone would be that desperate to look "good" :eyeroll: d bag for sure


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Think I will go downtown, when he's back in Fed court here in Spfld, and see what kind of defense they put up. I suspect that it will be lame at best... more likely he'll plea out, which sucks. Just want to catch his eye and shake my head in disgust. Not that he's yet guilty, but if so......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ah.....you guys need to look closer....been on the Open Forum since yesterday afternoon....

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=87877


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn non-residents.


----------



## bmfischer_94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sad thing is this D-Bag made a living off of doing most peoples favorite past time and is an idoit and lost everything and made the sport look bad today.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow...thats really sad. Maybe he should hang out with Troy Gentry. Sounds like they have similiar hunting styles hahahah :rollin:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

look at the bright side if convicted there will be 10,000 more ducks per year around without his jubrony ars shooting them or guiding clients to over harvest them

His property was for sale. 145 acres for 1,450,000. Its been taken off the listing. Wonder why?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like the listing is still active to me:

http://www.agrirecland.com/2010/07/foil ... inois.html


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I would give my left nut for that piece of property. Anyone want to go in on it with me?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> Looks like the listing is still active to me:
> 
> http://www.agrirecland.com/2010/07/foil ... inois.html


hey nice! i couldnt find it. the link i looked at said it had been removed. (Mossyoak properties) but your link works weird!

Oh well maybe he should donate it to the Illinois Game and Fish to try and compensate for his over harvesting of game.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Watched his little video on the land listing and all I can ever think of when I see people flooding corn is how assinine it is that they can do that legally while some of the other things that are considered baiting are nowhere near as blatant.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a hard time believing that that property is going for $10k/acre. You can't buy jack for that most places, especially those on par with Pike Co. IL. If it really is for sale for $1.5 I wouldn't think it would last long.

Agree on the flooding of corn. I don't see a problem with hunting stuff that flooded naturally, but if drainage had to be manipulated to put the water there or it is pumped in I would be fine with making it illegal. Although it provides a great food source for the birds on the days its not being hunted. I like how you must be a great duck hunter since you can shoot limits over a flooded corn field on private land that has been left to sit while 10s of thousands of birds start using it. A couple of toothless hillbillies that never shot a duck before using single shot 410s should be able to kill limits of greenheads in those conditions.

I also like how Foiles says they go in and get the corn out asap when season ends. Heaven forbid they leave it in and let the ducks feed on it so they are in better shape for migration. Good that they get an artificially large number of birds using an area, get them acclimated to a food source then yank it as soon as the Foiles crew has no more use for them. I get that you have to take the opportunity to get the field cleaned off, but I'd rather see it left for the ducks even if it is a bit more work to get it cleaned off later in the winter or spring.

Too bad so many guys put jokers like him on a pedestal and buy into all the decoy, call, gun and hoodie hype Waterfowling is not about how cool you can look, how many expensive calls you can have, how many decals you can fit on your trailer, how many bands you have, how many stupid slogans you can paste on your gun barrel, how many hens you can toss in the weeds so your pic is all greenheads, or how many limits you can shoot. For me its about getting out, friends, family, the challenge of killing ducks, and enjoying the birds. Don't get me wrong, the object is still to put birds in the bag, but not to the point that you allow your morals to corrode especially when it is in an attempt to bolster your persona and chase the $$$$. I for one would never, ever want duck hunting to be my job that I depend on to support my family. When you add all that pressure, it takes away a lot of the fun.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

striped1 said:


> I would give my left nut for that piece of property. Anyone want to go in on it with me?


Man I dont know why you would do that!! One of the main reasons he is selling it is cause it hasnt produced crap over the last couple years. His glory years were 2004-2006. After that EVERYONE and there dog over there were flooding corn and not only that the ducks do what ducks do and didnt show up there as well due to multiple factors, pressure, weather ect... Instead I would spend that kind of money on a nice peice of timber and farm and that way you can grow your own bucks and get a nice little return on your money as well and have it be an almost gaurentee thing! Thats just me though but basically 1.5 mil is A LOT of money and not to mention a place like that requires A LOT of work to look at empty skies lol


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

10K an acre in this economy is very expensive. You can get far more for less than that. Cash is king and if someone is willing to buy then there are lots of sellers out there willing to part with what they got for less than 10K an acre.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

There will be some boot licker super Foils fan that will pay that much purely because it is what it is and that their proclaimed "God" hunted those baited fields and ponds.


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

Even if I got an SMH to my lanyard I must admit that the more I watched Foiles videos, the more I disliked that guy. Knowing he poached dozens of times and even went "parking", shooting at Canadas with a BB-gun just make me realize this guy is simply a d-bag.

He has quality stuff but I don't think I would feel comfortable to still buy one of his call so I would pay a poacher to get a call.


----------



## smashdn (Jul 13, 2009)

johnsd16 said:


> Agree on the flooding of corn. I don't see a problem with hunting stuff that flooded naturally, but if drainage had to be manipulated to put the water there or it is pumped in I would be fine with making it illegal.


What if it is not corn or another food source being flooded such as timber or a slough? What about moist soil managed plants? If I close a stop gate to hold run-off, is that kosher or no?



johnsd16 said:


> Although it provides a great food source for the birds on the days its not being hunted.


Actually, corn is pretty useless for a duck in terms of body condition. It is carbohydrate rich to fuel the body day to day but does not provide long term nutrition the way high protein foods such as beans (degrade with flooding though), mosit soil seeds, and invertebrates do.

I also have heard that the pumps had to run pretty much constant to keep water in his field on account of the soil type it is. So it may not be the slice of heaven he makes it out to be.

What is he doing spending so much time in Colorado when there are geese in IL?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

bmfischer_94 said:


> Sad thing is this D-Bag made a living off of doing most peoples favorite past time and is an idoit and lost everything and made the sport look bad today.


 He wouldn't even have been able to make a living at it if Tim Grounds hadn't taught him how to make calls. He screwed Tim over real bad and made 2nd rate knock offs of Tim's merchandise. I won't go into the details of what Tim told me the one time I got to sit and chat with him, but Foilles has been a douche for some time. I do feel sorry for his son though. It's got to be tough to grow up with that kind of "parenting" and then watch you're dad's world crumble because of his own stupidity. What's it going to be like for him to get permission to hunt? What about the questions from the kids at school? Jeff not only screwed his own life up, but his family's too. What an egocentric, selfish weasel.


----------



## 2boysnbusy (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder if any taxpayer money went into Foile's property via WRP or NAWCA? Did DU put money into it? Just wondering?


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> What is he doing spending so much time in Colorado when there are geese in IL?


Sounds like he went there to hang out in the park.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Lot's of geese in CO that time of year.


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

FRY HIS ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If someone wants to spend 10K an acre on prime waterfowl land come up to ND. I'll sell you some land for that....after I buy it for about 1/4 of that...................................... :beer:


----------

